# how fast does hair grow?



## absolutmaltese (Oct 18, 2008)

if a mat has to be shaved off how fast does it grow back? 1/2 inch a month?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

it really depends on the coat, just like human hair.

I have had shaved legs (thanks to the vet) and I stupidly try to even it out so I got the chicken legs syndrome. My girl Caddy had her leg shaved 5 weeks ago and I just left it alone, didn't try to even it out and it's already growing back. The vet also gave her the most embarrassing baboon butt I have ever seen and that is growing out also (at least I dont' cringe when I see it and Caddy doesn't get a strange look on her face when she sits on the cold tile, LOL)

To grow a dog out from a complete shave job can be done in about a year, depending on the coat
You can see how short the body hair is
[attachment=43350ost_196...91808324.jpg]

And exactly a year later


















Where are the matts located? A lot of times you can't even tell if it's cut out!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My Arabella has super fast growing hair - it grows like a weed . I think the thicker the fur the faster it grows  Sarah


----------

